# Emergency generator off switch



## Rick18071 (Jan 18, 2018)

They want to put in a emergency off button that will turn off the emergency generator that runs the emergency lighting and fire alarms. This is in a very large building so this emergency button will be about 1,000 ft. from the generator, transfer switch and the main disco for the lighting (everything including the emergency systems will be on the emergency generator).

2008 NEC 700.20 the switch or switches installed in emergency lighting circuits shall be arranged so that only authorized persons have control of emergency lighting.
Exception 1: Where two or more single-throw switches are connected parallel to control a single circuit, at least one of these switches shall  be accessible only to authorized persons.

Since the main switch for the lighting will only be able to be used by an authorized person in a locked electrical room that means this emergency button can be anywhere where anyone can use it?

But this button is not on the same circuit as the emergency lighting but is like a kill switch for the generator engine. Am I looking at the right place?


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2018)

No emergency shut off also near the generator???


----------



## steveray (Jan 19, 2018)

I would say it needs to be locked....Either in a room or in a panel or other enclosure to keep the idiots away....


----------

